# Pac-12 Networks



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

How much of a chance will Dish Network sign a deal to carry the Pac-12 Networks (one national outlet and six regional networks) in time for the August 15 launch?


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

There was an article in the orange county register sports page today about this subject. Had no info about dish, but directv says they won't carry all 7 channels. If they don't put some in the sports pack i'm skipping that subscription this fall. Tons of other college football on and I just got all 256 nfl games for free. Local cable companies TW, Comcast, Cox(OC) & BH are signed up for August 15.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

In reading the likes of John Wilner of the Bay Area Newsgroup overall the odds are decent we see the channel but nothing becoming offical until around 8/15 when the channel launches. The "hangup" is that there will be a total of 7 RSN channels, DirecTV and Dish would like to carry the main Pac12 channel only if possible and not have to clear 6 more RSN channels. The main channel will have over 90% of the football games, most of the men's and womens bball games as well as the prime Olympic sports. Hopefully for all of us Pac 12 fans things get worked out soon and we see at least the main channel with a sub channel used as needed for the few games that overlap. My best guess is we'll see it, DirecTV/Dish wouldn't want to lose subs in markets like AZ, CA, WA, CO unlike some of the other RSNs we have had the ability to watch Pac12 games in the past before the new deals were in place. On another note they are planning to carry the games online as well, I don't know those details as of yet.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

The Pac-12 Networks launch tomorrow, but sadly, no deal with Dish yet. Get with it Dish!


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208066


----------

